# eye tests



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've always understood that eye/vision tests were free in Spain - that opticians aren't allowed to charge for them & that they have to give you the prescription which you can then use elsewhere should you wish

I've certainly never paid for an eye test - & on more than one occasion I've taken the prescription home with me - although tbh I've always returned to the same place for the specs/lenses - I didn't have to


I've just been told that one local optician is charging for an eye test unless you buy their specs 

I'm not aware that the rules on this have changed & clearly my googling skills are slipping, because I can't find anything recent 

help!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've always understood that eye/vision tests were free in Spain - that opticians aren't allowed to charge for them & that they have to give you the prescription which you can then use elsewhere should you wish
> 
> I've certainly never paid for an eye test - & on more than one occasion I've taken the prescription home with me - although tbh I've always returned to the same place for the specs/lenses - I didn't have to
> 
> ...



I've always assumed, and been told by opticians, that eye tests are NOT free - even for children.


The best place to go (or so I've found) is Direkt Optica in Moraira. They do free tests there and have the best deal at the moment.

I used to use Specsavers in Javea but the quality of there frames is poor (very poor) and I wasn't impressed with their service either.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Your local Specsavers in Javea seem to charge for them all the time


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've never paid for an eye test for myself nor my daughter - probably about 8 tests altogether in about 5 different places, last time about 6 months ago...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've never paid for an eye test for myself nor my daughter - probably about 8 tests altogether in about 5 different places, last time about 6 months ago...


hmmm -----------beginning to think that the difference might be Spanish v English...........

I know our optician told me when we first went to her that they weren't allowed to charge for eye tests 


I wish I could find out for sure if that's still the case


I shall try to remember to ask next time I go for my contact lenses


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Most opticians in Spain are private concerns so it is up to them whether they charge or not. Most will not, for the goodwill. Our opticians in the village doesn't charge and I also pop in every few months just to get my intra-ocular pressures checked. I always offer to pay but it is refused, similarly, if I want anything done to my specs, e.g. new nosepads, payment for them is refused as well.

In Andalucía, if you're over 65, you can get a "sesentaycinco" card issued by the Junta which among other things gives you a good reduction on spectacles - about a third off the lenses and frames.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Your local Specsavers in Javea seem to charge for them all the time


We've never paid for an eye test there and have always had good service.


----------

